# Merlin Pro Staff Announcement



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

On behalf of Merlin Compound bows and Merlin USA, I am pleased to announce the addition of JEFF BUTTON (CHPro) to the 2004 Merlin Factory Pro Staff. Jeff has been around the Professional Circuit for some time and is well respected by his peers. We feel he will represent us well and make a fine ambassador. Welcome aboard Jeff! Pinwheel 12


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

All right Jeff!!! It's about time you "saw the light"!  

Merlin couldn't have asked for a better guy to represent them!

Jeff, will you be using a Merlin at State coming up in Feb?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Cheeze Wiz!*

I always knew that Merlins were pretty Cheezzy! Good luck Jeff and you still have to buy me some Ice Cream!  Ken


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Congratulations, Jeff.
That's fantastic news!
About time you get to shoot some world class stuff like Ol' Sag 


Sag.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

OK Jeff, how much ice cream did they bribe you with! Nice going buddy. Merlin has a great shooter and archery representative and you have a great bow in your hands and nice folks to work with. I see big things down the road for all involved.


----------



## Z-Archery (Dec 6, 2003)

*Merlin - Button the marriage*

Hey Jeff; Good luck with your new bows, Us homeboys know they could not have found a better representative for there products. Have a great Year!


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*GREAT*

Knew this was coming and I STILL think it is great.. Welcome to the team Jeff and It will be GREAT having you as a fellow team member ....Pro1


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*"ATTA BOY JEFF"*

Good luck with the new bows. Will be seeing you before long in Iowa. Hope the weather hold out and stays nice this year. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. charlie


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

Congrats Jeff! Hope to see you shooting the new rig this weekend!

Paradox


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*great Addition*

Merlin got their selfs a great representative in Jeff!!! Congrats to Jeff and Merlin.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Hey ditto on the congratulations ChPro.

Between you and Pro1, I'd say that Merlin has a real sweet shot at Vegas this year. Good luck to you both.

So are you going to shoot the SuperNova or the MAX 3000?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Congrats to Merlin*

You have definitely signed one of the nicest guys in the Pro ranks.
Jbird


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats CHPro, now bring that new rig to Omro this weekend and lets see what she can do.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

CHPro -- congrats!!

I am sure Merlin is delighted to have you as you are a great Pro in every aspect of the word.

Hope you really tear it up with the magical Merlins!


----------



## 2str8shooters (Nov 27, 2002)

Jeff,
Congrats on the Merlin deal. Hope to see you soon. Good luck this year from the West Side staff.

Eric


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

This will be great for Merlin I'm sure!

Jeff, are going to give up ice cream for crumpets now?

Sean


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey guys/gals, just passing through and wanted to say thanks for the kind words and add a couple comments:

For starters I would like to thank Merlin for offering me a chance to shoot their equipment. Several things went into my decision, not the least of which included: having known Ben and Chris for several years, knowing several of the staff shooters, the local dealer who is also a good friend and shooting companion (and who has supplied me with ice cream on more occasions than I can possibly recall, lol !), observing Kevin's willingness to assist with questions here on AT, knowing Merlin's attention to detail and workmanship on their bows, and Merlin's excellent customer service reputation. I'm looking forward to this year and hopefully many years to come shooting for Merlin/Merlin USA.

I would also like to thank PSE for the many years of support. I still believe they make a fine product, as do pretty much all the companies, have great service, and a great group of folks representing them in the factory and on the shooting line. It was a tough decision, but for personal reasons I decided it was time for a change.

To answer some of the other questions I noted in the above threads:

Black Frog - Yes I will be shooting a Merlin at State this year. I very recently started shooting a Super Nova with the Rapid 2 cams (target mods) and am really liking how the bow feels. Hopefully later this month I will be playing around with the Omegas on a Super Nova and a Max3000. Which I finally settle on and show up to State with is still up in the air however, lol.

I Bow 2 - Still trying to figure out how I owe you ice cream?! I must have missed that one. You'd think one would keep mum just to keep me from telling everyone about the beating your better half put on you at Ashland this past summer !

Ol' Sags - Yep, it was all you ! Though, not planning on changing any time soon to any of the other stuff on your list, lol!

Deadx - Dang, I knew there was something I forgot to have them put into the contract! Maybe blindbat will buy me a couple scoops just on principle to top off the deal, lol !

Hey Z-Archery, good to see you on the boards here. Us homeboys gotta watch out for each other. You doing any indoor spot shooting this year? Burns has got the itch and is hitting alot of indoor spot stuff this year - freestyle. You oughta come out and play spots with us. Got some extra Pro papers if interested !

Capo - Not sure which yet. As noted to BF, right now I'm playing around with a Super Nova. But, I'm also very interested in seeing how the Max3000 shoots for me. I've been shooting quite extensively of late with straight to slightly reflex risers (ala PSE Supra) and have grown accustomed to the feel. I'm thinking the Max3000 may be a perfect fit for me - besides, I showed blindbat how easy it was to hit the 10-ring with one this past summer at 70m, should be able to darn near shoot perfect, lol !

Champion Shtr & Paradox - Probably not going to make Omro this weekend. If either are interested in hitting WAB real early Sun morning though, I will be over there. Else, see you guys in IA next weekend. You can check out a few Merlins over there, including mine, lol.

Looking_4_X's (still looking, thought you were doing a pretty good job of finding them now, or at least the ones Eldredge put in the x-ring, lol) - See you in Vegas. Yep, shooting British now. Should mean its been tested and designed to be a shooter in the rain right, lol !

2str8shooters - Thanks. See you both at State I hope.

Sean - Can't I have ice cream on my crumpets? At least that's what I was planning on. That and the 2hr tea time break in the afternoon. Should make the work day go much quicker, lol !

Again, many thanks to Merlin Compound Bows / Merlin USA and all those posting their congrats. Looking forward to a fun, new year.

JB >>------->


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

*Congratulations!*

Jeff,

Congratulations and good luck with Merlin! 

They have really lucked out getting such a great shooter and great person to join thier team.

For anyone that hasn't met CHPro aka Jeff Button... he is a real pleasure to meet and shoot with. I let him kick my butt at a few Milwaukee Sentinal shoots and other local IL/WI shoots in the past. (like I had a choice. ) But watch out Jeff... I'm back now and in about 10 years, I'll may even give you some competition!

See you in IA next week!

Jeff Sanchez


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Congratulations Jeff on the Merlin sponsorship!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jeff,

You mean, you don't want to try the bow with the swivel handle ?  
That's ok, Merlin is just fine.  


Sag.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

The way I shoot Sags, it would just be a matter of time before I swiveled that handle right around in a 180 and shot myself, lol   ! You should see how high I can toss a regular handle on some of my follow-thrus (ala a Dixon, IL a couple years ago, local shoot in Omro this year, NFAA Indoor Pro-Am a couple years ago) already. Need a full sized convention center to contain me. I'd hate to think what the swivel would do in those circumstances, at the very least I think I'd wind up smacking myself up side the head with the stabilizer !

>>------->


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Jeff - Congrats and welcome to the team!!! I am not sure if you remember me - but I will tell you if you remember seeing violet at outdoor nationals this summer...you saw me (I was the blonde gal hangin' with Brad Rega)! You'll love your Merlin....trust me.

Again, we are happy to have you aboard.

Denise


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jeff,

You should check out Nunzio's QD with a rotating sling swivel.
I have one on my Super Nova and it makes for the most comfortable sling I have ever seen.
Even if you don't use AEP stabilizers, You can still use the QD with sling.
No worries about shooting your bow off into space.
You don't want to send a bow as pretty as a Super Nova down range. 


Sag.


----------



## RED69 (Jan 2, 2004)

HEY CHPRO,

IT WAS COOL TO SEE YOUR NEW MERLIN AT MONROE ON THE FIRST. I AM REALLY NOT USED TO SEEING YOU SHOOT A BOW THAT ONLY HAS ONE COLOR ON THE RISER. IT REALLY IS A GREAT LOOKING BOW THOUGH. CONGRATS AND SEE AROUND CHEESE LAND AND CULVERS!!!!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Congratulations Jeff, just in time to contend the WFAC this year. Look forward to seeing some of your scores with your new toys.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats, Jeff.

Nice to have you as part of the Merlin team - - now you do need to work on your ACCENT!

Do you like English Toffee Ice cream? HAHA.

I think you will find that you will like the Omega cams on either bow and that the Max3000 will be a fine fit for you as well. That there SuperNova is a dream to shoot, isn't it?

Ya still hasta get down here to Pekin sometime soon so that we can meet each other and shoot together. You have a place to stay, so c'mon down!

field14 (Tom)


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Welcome aboard Jeff! If it wasn't for the World Field trials, Big Sky could be interesting! Which are you going to?


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

Merlin congrats you have landed a great shooter and a wondeful rep. I have know Jeff for some time and only have good to say. Congrat to Jeff two and best of luck this year.

Reo


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Congrats Jeff. I hear you are shooting 'the lights out' with your new rig  Should be a great year. CYA in IA 

LeEarl


----------



## Javier (Aug 23, 2002)

Congrats Jeff, and congrats Merlin.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Jeff is a fine person to represent any piece of equipment. He is an asset to whoever he represents. Good luck Jeff.


----------

